# Anyone have Windows 7 USB 3.0 Creator Utility?



## Threat (Jun 23, 2018)

Everywhere I look, they all lead to the same download link which is now no longer available. I haven't found any second-hand sites or downloads with it. Anyone have a copy?
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25476/Windows-7-USB-3-0-Creator-Utility


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 23, 2018)

Certain motherboards offer this as a utility that makes the USB ISO and also ensures that proper drivers are present. That might be the best option for you here.

Otherwise, use Microsoft's USB tool. You just need to have an image of Win7 already, and it can do the rest.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 23, 2018)

there is a gigabyte z370 mobo that offers it, does it all automatically for you if cada's link doesn't work for you, just look at any z370 gigabyte mobo under utility drivers download section.  i tried the MSI variant (since MSI is the mobo i owned) and it would never work, but gigabytes mounted everything perfectly and automatically with just a couple checkboxes, including a nvme checkbox.


----------



## Threat (Jun 23, 2018)

^ That's actually what I just used, the Gigabyte for the Z370 (I have the Asus Maximus X Hero), and my M.2 (samsung 970 evo) was finally listed. Man that was a pain in the butt to get to work. I also tried the MSI one, Smart Tool, but it always failed to complete the USB process. Glad there were other workarounds, whew.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 23, 2018)

Dell has one, but I don't know if it works only for dell. 

 I recently had to reinstall Windows 7 on an OptiPlex, the Microsoft site allows you to create a bootable USB but you must enter a key to get that far


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 23, 2018)

I just use Rufus. Never fails.

Anyway...that one linked above is the Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool. I've had it installed since I don't know when(on a couple different PCs). But can't recall ever using it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 10, 2018)

speaking of NVMe on Win7 USB3, be sure to integrate / slipstream the KB2990941 & KB3087873 hotfixes onto the installation media.


----------

